# Calling "bullshit" on Change .org



## llLOU (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm calling BULLSHIT on change .org
Change.org Weekly a { color: #036; font-weight: bold; text-decoration: none; } a:hover { color: #326EB6; } *Change.org presents Obama Transition Team with its Ideas for Change in America *

There are four days until the Inauguration, and the country is alight with excitement, not just about the arrival of Barack Obama in the White House but also for the beginning of a new era of civic engagement. 

We've tapped into this energy with our Ideas for Change in America, and today we held a press event at the National Press Club in Washington DC to announce the winners of the competition. The 10 winning ideas reflect the diverse interests of the millions of people calling for change across the country, and include ideas for securing universal heath care, LGBT rights, and sustainable green energy. All winning ideas can be viewed at www.change.org/ideas. 

The winning ideas were accepted on behalf of the Presidential Transition Team by Macon Phillips, the Director of New Media and the person who oversees our second-favorite website, Change.gov. Macon then addressed the attendees of the event, which included nonprofit leaders and grassroots activists, and spoke about the importance the administration will place on citizen-driven efforts like Ideas for Change. 

With almost 8,000 ideas, more than 600,000 votes, and more than 175,000 participants, the Ideas for Change initiative has shown the widespread interest across the country in renewed civic participation and direct engagement in policymaking. And this is just the beginning. Starting next week, each winning idea will be paired up with a sponsoring nonprofit, which will begin a national campaign to translate each into actual policy. We'll be documenting the process here at Change.org, so look out for more from us soon. 

As the nation gears up for next week's inauguration -- and a potentially record turnout to watch it unfold in Washington -- our bloggers are busy assessing George Bush's legacy, anticipating Barack Obama's future, and reacting to the actions of a swiftly moving Congress: 




*Barack Obama, Feminist*
This month the ür-feminist magazine Ms. Magazine featured an image of Barack Obama wearing a shirt bearing the phrase "This is what a feminist looks like." Do you agree? Women's Rights blogger *Jen Nedeau* certainly does, but, as Jen describes, others aren't so pleased. 




*Character Education*
Transforming the classroom into a sweatshop for a day in order to create an environment of "Simulated Trauma" is something the textbooks can't teach. Education blogger *Clay Burrell* weighs the pro and cons of teaching controversial but important subjects. 




*Bush's Katrina Defense*
In the final press conference of his presidency, George Bush defended his Administration's response to Hurricane Katrina and claimed the reconstruction of New Orleans is moving right along. But Poverty blogger *Leigh Graham* offers up a laundry list of Bush's major offenses in hampering a full and equitable recovery of the Gulf Coast, particularly for its lowest-income residents, who were hardest hit by the storm. 




*Do Charities Help?*
The biggest mystery lurking in the depths of the nonprofit sector these days is the murky question of measurement: how do we know if charities have an impact? Frankly, writes Social Entrepreneurship guest blogger *Jason Saul*, with $1 trillion at stake in the nonprofit sector, measurement is a Loch Ness monster that must be slayed. 




*Climate Leadership Now*
Thanks to the stars aligning under Barack Obama's leadership, Global Warming blogger *Emily Gertz* sees 2009 as a unique opportunity to make international progress towards zero emissions in 2050, forging a consensus to tackle climate change once and for all. 
Next week we'll be covering our hopes for how the Obama Administration might address the major issues our country faces, cause by cause. We look forward to including your hopes and to start the process of collectively enacting the change that so many of us seek. 

Happy weekend, 

- The Change.org Team 

Decriminalization of marijuana was the top vote getter, do you see any mention of it in their press release ?????? bullshit


----------



## SikSol (Jan 16, 2009)

Go figure, what a load of shit.. bout to send a email and vent some frustration to these pricks.


----------



## KP2 (Jan 17, 2009)

lol, and you really thought it was going to be different? hahahahahahaha!


----------



## llLOU (Jan 17, 2009)

KP2 said:


> lol, and you really thought it was going to be different? hahahahahahaha!


 I KNOW things will be different,maybe not in my lifetime,maybe very slowly,but the truth will out in the end. Forums like this that encourage and assist new growers will assure it. Organizations like CHANGE.ORG are but a sounding board, we don't need them.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes they fucked us.

It didn't go to obama himself, he wasn't any part of it, it wasn't even televised, and they must have decided intentionally to list them "in no specific order" because you don't do a poll to find the top 10 ideas and then hide their winning order accidentally.

I'm pissed!


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't believe so many people thought that the word "change" coming from a politician's mouth ACTUALLY MEANT ANYTHING!!! Listen, 4 years go by quickly when times are good... and when times are bad, they crawl by. Let's all make an effort to push these 4 years past us and vote this LYING prick out! 

People who say "Give him a chance... he's not even President yet... you're making assumptions too early on what the man will act upon..." - Heh - He's had an opportunity to let words fly out of his mouth in both directions about medical marijuana. In the last Change.gov poll, our idea for ChAnGe was knocked down without any more insight as to why. He doesn't feel he owes US anything. Obama and his administration are going to school you like no others can. The only ChAnGe you will see is change out of your pockets going to scientific research of the big fraud called GLOBAL WARMING!

Obama, NO YOU CAN'T!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok so we got kiced to the curb, what does it matter? they already kno wahts up, they seen it, its engraved in there heads, we were heard


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Jan 17, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1933347]Ok so we got kiced to the curb, what does it matter? they already kno wahts up, they seen it, its engraved in there heads, we were heard[/quote]

What does it matter? I guess they are probably hoping and relying on the fact that those words you uttered will be spoken by all marijuana anti-prohibitionists. You know what I can envision in my head? I can see Obama 6-7 months in, getting REAL comfortable in his new placement and laughing with his people about how many potential votes he got just from pot smokers alone. 

But see this as it is... he's turned his back on the people ALREADY and thumbed his nose at us... and it is what it is, and now, I guess you're right... what does it matter?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

you takin this a lil too personal, haha smoke one up  

rollin over a lil too quick man, the battle aint over


----------



## Intellectual Pothead (Jan 18, 2009)

as much as i would love legalization, this country has some bigger problems that need to be addressed first.

but a phony drug war is up there, i think that the change needs to start on a state level, once a lot of states are on board. then the federal government might have no choice, but to legalize, or even decriminalize.

convincing those pricks in the congress is an uphill battle. and i think this battle might be won by 2015, more and more states are changing their laws regarding marijuana.

and i think Obama will be a better president than bush, even though he might not fight for marijuana legalization/decriminalization, but heck a monkey could be a better president than bush. i voted for him simply for the fact that i did not want that moron mccain and his retarded vp anywhere near the white house.

legal or not, it's everywhere and easy to acquire, so i'm gonna keep toking.


----------



## smppro (Jan 18, 2009)

NuteGreenwitch said:


> I can't believe so many people thought that the word "change" coming from a politician's mouth ACTUALLY MEANT ANYTHING!!! Listen, 4 years go by quickly when times are good... and when times are bad, they crawl by. Let's all make an effort to push these 4 years past us and vote this LYING prick out!
> 
> People who say "Give him a chance... he's not even President yet... you're making assumptions too early on what the man will act upon..." - Heh - He's had an opportunity to let words fly out of his mouth in both directions about medical marijuana. In the last Change.gov poll, our idea for ChAnGe was knocked down without any more insight as to why. He doesn't feel he owes US anything. Obama and his administration are going to school you like no others can. The only ChAnGe you will see is change out of your pockets going to scientific research of the big fraud called GLOBAL WARMING!
> 
> Obama, NO YOU CAN'T!


LOL this is about marijuana not him being president, you already lost that, sorry, get over it. Believe it or not marijuana is not the most important issue our country faces. People act like he is going to change everthing as soon as he becomes president, or even before that apparently. Everybody calm down, he has 8 YEARS to work with.


----------



## uhprentis (Jan 18, 2009)

Intellectual Pothead said:


> as much as i would love legalization, this country has some bigger problems that need to be addressed first


I agree, just want to add the caveat that congress and the senate are supposed to be setup specifically to handle many many issues in order that they can avoid halting progress whenevr they come to an impasse. 

Also, given that the economy is one of the major issues, if not 'the' most major issue', I'd wager that the combination of eliminating the blillions spent each year enforcing the prohibition of Marijuana as well as the billions that will be earned directly through taxation would be one of the most sane things that we could do right now.


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Jan 18, 2009)

I just think we need to get these old stinking farts out of Congress and the Senate. They have done their duty and are getting too old to keep up with changing times. We need some young blood in, don't you think? Don't get me wrong, I'm not wishing them dead, but I am hoping our younger generation get more involved in politics and start voting the molded cheese out and get the fresh cheese in!


----------



## munoz1051c (Jan 18, 2009)

*i actually did have some hope. this is the way i see it, its all about money for the government. the reason they do not legalize marijuana is because a lot of pharmaceutical companies will go out of business. its funny when i read what someone posted up there about convincing congress to legalize it hahaha there is no way in hell that it would happen, and the reason being is the following; the documentary SICKO by michael moore if you pay attention, the pharmaceutical companies paid off some politicians in congress in order to pass one bill that would benefit these pharmaceutical companies by making the people buy the medicine that they made. *
*so how the hell can we compete against them?*
*the only answer i can come up with is to obtain a medical marijuana card and do it legally under the state government, but watch out for the fucking feds, fucking nosy pigs!*


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jan 18, 2009)

im mad as fuck....cant believe i seriously signed up and voted for that shit a bunch of times....how typical....not even mention it...


----------



## uhprentis (Jan 24, 2009)

munoz1051c said:


> * the pharmaceutical companies paid off some politicians in congress in order to pass one bill that would benefit these pharmaceutical companies by making the people buy the medicine that they made. *
> *so how the hell can we compete against them?*
> *the only answer i can come up with is to obtain a medical marijuana card and do it legally under the state government, but watch out for the fucking feds, fucking nosy pigs!*


I have an answer...fight evil with evil....let's see who would have about the most to benefit were the prohibition of marijauana eliminated

How about RJ Reynollds, phillip Morris, etc? I hear tell they still have some spare $$$ lying around.


----------



## old pothead (Jan 24, 2009)

Did any of you see Nancy Pelosi on CNN in Aug of 2008.She called on everyone to voice our opinion on marijuana reform.We have done that and now we have another chance to let our voices be heard.Please go to the provided link and leave a comment.There are already 317 comments for the legilization of medical and recreational marijuana,compared to the next highest question with only 64 comments.
We cannot give up,that is what they want us to do.Keep the pressure on them to do the will of the people.Stand up and tell the government we are tired of their failed policies and oppression of it's people.
Please follow the link and leave a comment,do not let all of our hard work be in vain.OPH
http://www.change.org/ideas


----------



## old pothead (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> suggestion submitted..........


 Thank you.Every comment is a thorn in their side,i hope it hurts like hell.OPH


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree, nag them to death. We should start a "naggers club" on here for people who like to nag "the man" about pot....... 

I'm behind Stoney's petition all the way






We just have to keep at them


----------



## old pothead (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I agree, nag them to death. We should start a "naggers club" on here for people who like to nag "the man" about pot.......
> 
> I'm behind Stoney's petition all the way
> 
> ...


Me too,i signed and will sign anything to win this fight.OPH


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Jan 24, 2009)

every one's saying to write, write, write, write in to the government. But we all know how easy it is NOT to read something. And politicians have so much reading and paperwork involved that it can quite easily be a matter of "whoops, didn't see that" when the possibility of loss enters their equation.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

We need to camp out on the national mall until someone listens and gives actual scientific responses to us.


----------



## vapedg13 (Jan 25, 2009)

smppro said:


> LOL this is about marijuana not him being president, you already lost that, sorry, get over it. Believe it or not marijuana is not the most important issue our country faces. People act like he is going to change everthing as soon as he becomes president, or even before that apparently. Everybody calm down, he has 8 YEARS to work with.


 
8 years......what country you live in The presidential term is only 4 yrs then its time for re-election...8 years is the max that any 1 president can serve.

Bush tried to amend the US constitution to give him another term in office...he wanted to manipulate congress like he did both of his election victories.

Did you know that upon leaving office Bush had the lowest public approval rating of any president in history......even lower than Nixon and he was a non convicted presidential felon that was forced to resign.


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 25, 2009)

I think you are all getting Change.org confused with Change.GOV... Change.GOV is Obamas site, Change.org is just some stupid website promoting ideas.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

I voted on both of them.

Change.org was _supposed _to present their top 10 to Obama during a press conference. What they really did is stick them in a binder (in no particular order, why call it a top 10 if they aren't arranged by votes received) and give them to the press secretary or something. Way to not get the job done. 

Everyone should vote on both sites, and send e-mails and letters, and make sure you sign the petition that Stoney McFried has in her sig. Nag them, just keep nagging, the squeaky wheel gets the grease......


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I voted on both of them.
> 
> Change.org was _supposed _to present their top 10 to Obama during a press conference. What they really did is stick them in a binder (in no particular order, why call it a top 10 if they aren't arranged by votes received) and give them to the press secretary or something. Way to not get the job done.
> 
> Everyone should vote on both sites, and send e-mails and letters, and make sure you sign the petition that Stoney McFried has in her sig. Nag them, just keep nagging, the squeaky wheel gets the grease......


I dunno why... Change.org is not represented by any official person or entity related to the Obama administration, I think they just played off the similarities in the domain names, and confused the hell out of a lot of people... and thus threads like this are created.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

Well just keep on nagging. Vote on every marijuana question you see. Eventually they are going to have to say something other than their 1 line canned answer. The more sites, the more it's like we're circling around them and pinning them in. It's easy to ignore just 1 website, but when you are being bombarded from all directions..........


----------



## old pothead (Jan 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Well just keep on nagging. Vote on every marijuana question you see. Eventually they are going to have to say something other than their 1 line canned answer. The more sites, the more it's like we're circling around them and pinning them in. It's easy to ignore just 1 website, but when you are being bombarded from all directions..........


 Please go here and read.they are listening.
http://www.change.org/ideas
OPH


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

I think I went there and nagged them yesterday. I sent a suggestion........


----------



## llLOU (Jan 25, 2009)

*actions speak louder than words...
If you are near washington .d.c. Try to attend the big "light-up" on the fourth of july. If you cannot do that talk with your local cannabis groups about organizing a "smoke -in" at your local city/county/state buildings on the fourth of july, independence day" yes we cannabis"!!!!
Also, attend and support your local hempfest. Send emails encouraging your state senators and representatives to support cannabis "re-legalization"....
*


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 25, 2009)

Is there a website with the 4th of July Light up info on it?


----------



## KaliKitsune (Jan 25, 2009)

*


smppro said:



LOL this is about marijuana not him being president, you already lost that, sorry, get over it. Believe it or not marijuana is not the most important issue our country faces. People act like he is going to change everthing as soon as he becomes president, or even before that apparently. Everybody calm down, he has 8 YEARS to work with.

Click to expand...

8 YEARS?* *

I suggest you re-read the term limits. Only 8 years if we re-elect him, 4 years if we don't.* *

This is why people discussing politics make me mad - they have NO CLUE what they're talking about.* *

Politics now has a new definition - people bitching about nonsense they don't understand while confusing morailty with ethics and while attempting to force everyone else to conform to their ideals.* *

Politics, and anyone that participates in them, need to be eliminated.* *

Anybody that plays politics can..*


----------



## llLOU (Jan 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Is there a website with the 4th of July Light up info on it?


 Here is a page of links
http://www.google.com/search?q=fourth+of+july+"smoke-in"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

GOOD LUCK


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Jan 25, 2009)

llLOU said:


> Here is a page of links
> http://www.google.com/search?q=fourth+of+july+"smoke-in"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
> 
> GOOD LUCK



it's jsut information for the "upcoming" 2008 march. anything for 09 yet?


----------



## NYCrez (Jan 25, 2009)

he can try and change alot, it doesnt always work, but its his influence that matters. he sure influenced alot of people just to vote for him and for change. i believe if he believes


----------



## Renzo (Jan 31, 2009)

lol "Change" can mean so many things. Who the hell wouldn't want it after 8 years of Bush. Duh, people want "change". Like any presidential canidate, Obama had to sell himself to win votes. He chose to ride the easily welcomed "change" slogan. Clinton did the same shit. The majority of the American general public is retarted and easy to manipulate/deceive. Personally, I don't choose to follow people who call themselves leaders.


----------

